# directional vs twin



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm looking at a Burton Lux board. I only board regular now but want to learn goofy just for fun. Will I be able to go both directions with a "directional" board?? 

Thx!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, of course, riding switch will be slightly more difficult. Most "directional boards" are just setback, meaning, the nose is a little longer than the tail when measuring from the mounting inserts. Some boards have a slightly different shape on the nose than the tail or a sidecut that is more effective in one direction than the other. regardless, these boards can ride switch, but will not perform as well.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

True Twin: Nose and tail are the same height, length, and width. Stance is centered.
Almost Twin: Nose may be slightly longer and/or higher. Stance is centered.
Directional Twin: Nose may be slightly longer and/or higher. Stance is sometimes set back.
Directional: Nose can be longer, higher, wider. Stance is set back.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Directional Is Best For All Mountain, While Twin Is Best For Freestyle, Right?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

campfortune said:


> Directional Is Best For All Mountain, While Twin Is Best For Freestyle, Right?


very generally speaking yes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

thank you!
-b


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

I went from a directional to a true twin and find riding switch easier. When i tried switch on my old board it kinda seemed like i was fighting it little but on my new one i'm progressing a lot faster it seems. If you plan on riding switch a lot then the better choice would be a true twin.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> True Twin: Nose and tail are the same height, length, and width. Stance is centered.
> Almost Twin: Nose may be slightly longer and/or higher. Stance is centered.
> Directional Twin: Nose may be slightly longer and/or higher. Stance is sometimes set back.
> Directional: Nose can be longer, higher, wider. Stance is set back.


I have always thought directional twin was a twin shape with directional flex (stiffer tail).

--rick
SnowProfessor.com


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Flex doesn't come into play when talking about shapes.


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

is it neccesary for a directional board to have a stiffer tail and a softer nose? and how does that affect riding switch ?and y is shaun white riding a directional board OPERATOR when doing pipe and big airs and park?


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Flex doesn't come into play when talking about shapes.


I disagree with that. How a board rides is a combination of the physical shape and flex. I know my Un.Inc. is a directional twin (as stated by Burton) that is a twin shape with a directional flex.

--rick


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I would agree that a directional twin is a symmetrical twin with a directional flex. Sometimes these are setback 1cm or so. Something that is slightly setback with minimal directionalness is what most companies label as Almost-twin.

I think the best bet for newerish riders that want to learn everything is a directional twin. This gives enough freeride performance if you end up in that realm and is still very ridable switch and in the park if thats where you end up.


----------

